#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Physical Chemistry in Brief

## faadoo-test0001

Download Physical Chemistry in Brief by J.P. Novak, S. Labik, I. Malijevska, The chemistry in short offers a digest of all major formulas, terms associated definitions required for an understanding of the topic. they're illustrated by schematic figures, straightforward worked-out examples, and a brief attendant text. The book covers the elemental ideas of physical chemistry: the state behaviour of gases, liquids, solid substances and their mixtures, the basics of chemical physics, section equilibrium, chemical reaction, the basics of chemical science, chemical mechanics and therefore the mechanics of transport processes, mixture chemistry, and part conjointly the structure of gear and spectra.

*BOOK CONTENTS-

*1 Basic terms

2 State behaviour

3 Fundamentals of thermodynamics

4 Application of thermodynamics

5 Thermochemistry

6 Thermodynamics of homogeneous mixtures

7 Phase equilibria

8 Chemical equilibrium

9 Chemical kinetics

10 Transport processes

11 Electrochemistry

12 Basic terms of chemical physics

13 Physical chemistry of surfaces

14 Dispersion systems





  Similar Threads: Introductory Physical Chemistry Atkin physical chemistry 8th edition download link Inorganic and Physical Chemistry (ipc) Chemical Engineering  free pdf notes Physical Chemistry B. Tech Semester Examination Papers PDF Download Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ELECTRO CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------

